# Cleaning Cages



## leesanova (Feb 8, 2011)

I wanted to know what products you use to clean your rat's cages. I used just soap and water, but it seems to leave a film on the bars. I cleaned with a bit of vinegar and water but that leave unsightly water drop effects on the urine guards. I didn't know if I should use Nature's Miracle, as I'm trying to litter train them and take away any points they have previously urinated on except on the litter box. I know Nature's Miracle has an enzyme that can eliminate the urine in sight and smell to a dog and cat, but rat's actually see in ultra violet, so I'm assuming they can actually see urine?

Does anyone have any suggestions?

I have a 24"x36"x48" cage with pvc coated wire, and galvanized steel urine guards, mostly to keep the food in, and galvanized steel drop in pan. I think it might be a homemade cage and modified it, but I got it for free.

The picture is before the modification of the extra shelf, urine guards and drop in pan.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I use Natures miracle and I like it just fine, for cleaning bars I just use Dawn dish soap and rinse very thoroughly


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

I use Dawn on all my cage stuff and have never had a problem.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a vinegar/water and baking soda mix, as well as a natural enzyme small animal cage cleaner (I can't remember the name off the top of my head since it no longer has the label, but it's natural and is free of perfumes, dyes, etcetera).


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I use soapy water, vinegar and baby wipes for cleaning my cage.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

i just use very mild soay water and give it a good rinse afterwards.


----------



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

i use soap and water weekly on the levels and cage stuff...every month or so i use hydrogen peroxide and vinegar on the levels and stuff to remove urine smell and bacteria, my levels and most stuff in the cage is plastic so its easier than if you have bars.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

Dawn for all the toys and such and a product called Clean Cage by super pet, it works as a great deodorizer and sanitizer as well..non toxic thank god -_- cos Appa decided to climb on my hand the first time i was using it (he was on my bed i was beside him bottle in hand) and started licking the nozzle (0)_(0) goofy rat . We deep clean 3 times a week, and "spot" clean 4-5 times a week for all cages.


----------

